# E-Mail Error Codes (Clients)



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Working for an internet provider, I have come across a few E-Mail Error Codes that I would like to share. I will also update this if there are any new ones that may be specific to a client. Please note: These are strictly for E-Mail clients like Outlook, Windows Live Mail, etc. Any webmail-based email issues should be directed to the respective provider.

*0x800ccc18 - Login Fail (SPA)*
The client is trying to use Secure Password Authentication and it is not enabled on the server. You will need to deselect Log on using Secure Password Authentication in your settings. (usually with the server settings) _(most common ISPs does not use this)_

*0x800ccc0d - Cannot Find Host*
The server name is incorrect or DNS entry is incorrect. Generally the server name is incorrect. If it is spelled correctly, make sure there are no spaces before or after the server name.

*0x8ccc003- unknown error*
This one is generally for Windows Live Mail users trying to send photos. Microsoft set up WML to use their SkyDrive system to send photos. If you try to send a photo by right clicking on the image and do a Send To > E-Mail Receipent, WML will put it into a Photo Album. If you do not have a SkyDrive account (which I think it's the same as a MSN type account) then it will fail and sit in the outbox. To send the photo, create an e-mail and use the attach function.

*more to follow... ran out of time*


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

*Your server has unexpectedly terminated the connection - 0x800CCC0F*
Generally either the port number or the security (SSL/TLS) is incorrectly set.

*Server Error: 0x800CCC90 -- Server Response: -ERR*
There are a few reasons, the most recent find is that SSL (like 0x800CCC0F) was not set correctly.


----------

